# were to purchase the tkc by kikuichi



## geequew (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the only retail shop for the Kikuichi TKC,,,, CKTG?? I obviously have seen Kikuichi knives on other sites just cant find the semi stainless TKC 270 mm gyuto and would like to shop for the best value dont like being monopolized!!!


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

check out japanesechefknife's carbonext, very similar to the TKC. also semi stainless. cheaper knife, better value imho.

but yes, they're the only people i know that sells the TKC.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

CKtG is the _exclusive_ dealer for the Kikuichi TKC. I believe -- but could be mistaken -- that CKtG's owner played some part in Kikuichi taking the knife over from Imanishi, the previous hamono.

The Kikuichi is significantly more expensive than the Kagayaki CarboNext. Their alloys are very similar if not the same, ditto their profiles, maintenance, edge geometries and edge properties. The Kikuichi is better finished. Kikuichi offers better manufacturer support than JCK (the Kagayaki is an in-house knife for them), and CKtG offers better after-market dealer support. In other words if there's a problem with the knife down the line, you're more likely to get a replacement from CKtG than from JCK, while JCK is more likely to say, "your fault, you pay." JCK is actually pretty good in that respect, but CKtG is very good -- especially if you live in the US.

Another problem with the CarboNext is that its OOTB sharpness can be really bad. Also, JCK's extra-cost sharpening is completely worthless. If you're not already a good sharpener, don't have someone who can create a good edge from scratch, and can't even get to an Edge Pro electric, it's probably not a good knife for you. On the other hand, the TKC is not only sharp OOTB, but CKtG has a bunch of really good sharpeners who can give you whatever edge quality you want.

I'm not sure which knife I'd recommend for you in your situation because I don't know enough about your budget, and whether or not you'd be better off with something heavier, stiffer, and just plain more robust than either of those two. If you get one of them, you'll also need something "heavy-duty" (can be inexpensive) for the rough stuff -- a 10" Forschner Cimeter, for instance.

BDL


----------



## kartman35 (Jan 12, 2013)

I know you want the 270 but here's a deal on a 240 ...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11646-Brand-New-Kikuichi-TKC-240-Gyuto-For-Sale

Happy Happy


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've heard from Adam Marr (a guy that's related to CKTG) that JCK's service is pretty good as of late (just today, on a different forum). So that might not be a problem anymore, if you find something wrong with the carbonext. 

But if you want a sure thing, yes, go for the TKC.


----------



## geequew (Apr 7, 2013)

I am willing to pay a mere hundred more for the way cooler look of the TKC!! People out there pay two hundred for a pair of frikin sneakers for gods sake this tool will be getting crazy use for years from me therefore im going with the original not the generic and paying the extra money although I would like a few options from whom I make the purchase...just wondering why CKTG is the only vendor


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As I understand it, CKtG is the only US retailer, because Mark (who owns CKtG) made an "exclusive" deal with Kikuichi regarding that particular knife. As I also understand, Mark has an exclusive with Imanishi, the hamono which "made" the knife before Kikuichi. And If I'm not mistaken, Mark had something to do with Kikuichi taking over the knife from Imanishi. 

My experience with poor after-sales service from JCK is not first hand, but only based on what three other people (people I trust, not random internet complainers) told me about going through JCK's San Diego's office for repair/replacement. One knife was damaged in shipping, the second was defective, and the problem with the third may have resulted from either. In all three cases, San Diego's performance was less than stellar; and in each case, Koki emailed the purchasers saying he felt compelled to go with San Diego's judgment, rather than arranging for the knives to be shipped to Japan (at the purchaser's expense) so they could be examined there.

Even if things have changed for the better, I'd far rather rely on Mark to sort a problem.

I've bought a few knives from JCK and would do so again, but would prefer to buy from CKtG, JKI, or aframestokyo if the same or a very similar knife were available through one of them.

BDL


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

for what its worth, it wasnt imanishi (a stone company), but rather ichimonji.  And, it wasnt a take-over, so much as a copy.  Ichimonji still makes and sells the original tkc.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks.  I stand corrected.

BDL


----------



## geequew (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on the 240 yea I really need a knife over ten inches for work use it helps for the large work loads and demand, just a preference!!


----------



## innov8ion (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this the Kikuichi TKC gyuto? It doesn't specify exactly, but it seems like it.

http://www.stoddards.com/kikuichi-9-inch-gyuto-chef-s-knife/


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

boar_d_laze said:


> My experience with poor after-sales service from JCK is not first hand, but only based on what three other people (people I trust, not random internet complainers) told me about going through JCK's San Diego's office for repair/replacement. One knife was damaged in shipping, the second was defective, and the problem with the third may have resulted from either. In all three cases, San Diego's performance was less than stellar; and in each case, Koki emailed the purchasers saying he felt compelled to go with San Diego's judgment, rather than arranging for the knives to be shipped to Japan (at the purchaser's expense) so they could be examined there.


Rich, with all due respect that was at least five years ago and I recall this happening to two people who both got the issue sorted out in the end. Koki has a solid following and has excellent service not to mention the best International service by a wide margin. This happened when Koki was establishing an office for returns in the US. Every dealer has issues at some point but in this case they were resolved. Those very limited issues with one knife are certainly not representative of the literally hundreds of others that post that they have had nothing but good service from Koki on KKF and other forums not to mention myself and others here at CT.

BTW Franz is spot on. The CN is a better value. While we are at it repeating this line about poor OOB sharpness on the CN is really being over stated.

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> Is this the Kikuichi TKC gyuto? It doesn't specify exactly, but it seems like it.
> 
> http://www.stoddards.com/kikuichi-9-inch-gyuto-chef-s-knife/


The knife from Stoddards is not the TKC. The TKC is made from a semi-stainless alloy, while the Stoddards knife is stainless and from Kikuichi's "Molybdenum" series.

It's a nice enough knife, but more expensive than similar moly competition. I think -- but am not sure -- that Kikuichi uses ATS-34, which is an excellent alloy. Worth it? Maybe.

There aren't a lot of semi-stainless yo-gyuto running around. As far as I know, the field is limited to three: 

Ichimonji TKC (not easy to get in the US);
Kagayaki Carbo-Next (JCK _only_); and
Kikcuichi TKC (CKtG _only_).
BDL


----------

